# baselayout2 init.d/network vs. init.d/net.eth0 and the like

## braindead0

The baselayout 2 guide says to symlink net.lo to net.eth0 and add net.eth0 to the boot runlevel.  However I never did that, just added configuration to conf.d/network and init.d/network is bringing both my nics up just fine (one on DCHP one static, all config in conf.d/network).

I just updated another machine to baselayout2 and had to do the link to get eth0 to come up.  Both machines are on on the same baselayout version.  However in that case I didn't have any configuration for the nic in conf.d/network as I wanted defaults (DHCP)

My question is, what's the purpose of init.d/network if you have to create discreet init scripts (well, links to net.lo) for each nic anyway?  

Both init scripts have as their description "Configure network interfaces."

Just seems very odd having two ways to configure interfaces....

----------

## Sadako

/etc/conf.d/network was introduced an openrc a while back as an alternative net config method, IIRC it was intended to eventually replace the standard method, however the author of openrc (a former gentoo dev) lost interest so openrc was adopted as a gentoo project, and the gentoo devs chose to maintain the older config rather than continue working on the new one.

tl;dr - the "new" /etc/conf.d/network setup is depreciated, and may break or even be removed in later versions of openrc, so sticking with the older method is recommended.

----------

## braindead0

Thanks for the explanation, makes sense.

thought for a bit I was going crazy...  :Wink: 

Should I remove network from the default runlevel as well?  I'm guessing leave it for now?

----------

